# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Tauryna skutki uboczne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Jestem uzależniony od napoi typu RedBull itp. piję praktycznie codziennie, nawet po 2-3.
Słyszałem, wiele opinii na ten temat, że przesadzam z tymi napojami.  Wiem, że tego typu napoje zawierają taurynę, zatem stad moje pytanie.
Jakie są skutki uboczne używania tauryny?

Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Gosia

Ja słyszałam, że nie powoduje żadnych skutków ubocznych.

----------


## pani marusia

Tauryna nie ma skutków ubocznych, ale inne substancje zawarte w napojach energetyzujących mogą powodować m.in. uszkodzenia układu nerwowego. Energy drinków nie powinny pić osoby w wieku poniżej 16 r.ż.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja słyszałam, że nie powoduje żadnych skutków ubocznych.


Ze słuchu, to można sobie zagwizdać melodię. Lekarz podając  pacjentowi jakikolwiek lek nie opiera się na informacjach, które słyszał np. w kolejce po buraki, lecz na literaturze fachowej.
Reasumując - jeśli masz komuś doradzić w tak istotnej sprawie jak jego zdrowie - to albo podaj z grubsza źródło wiedzy, albo zamiast grubych setek postów popisz sobie patykiem na plaży - pożytek będzie taki sam, + gwarancja, że
nikomu nie zaszkodzisz, w razie gdyby jakaś informacja odnośnie leku była jednak źle zasłyszana.

----------


## zacheusz112

Troszeczkę spóźniona ta odpowiedź,jedynie......rok z okładem.Porównując literaturę fachową z burakami,to lekka przesada,że aż można sobie zagwizdać.Zamiast pisać takie farmazony,należałoby lepiej odnieść się w kwestii merytorycznej do tematu.Czy ktoś na Twojej odpowiedzi krytycznej, nie dotyczącej w żaden sposób kwestii merytorycznej, może wzbogacić swoją wiedzę na temat  napojów energetycznych,które i tak w oczach wielu fachowców uchodzą za niezbyt zdrowe,oszukujące mózg.I też nie dam Ci tej satysfakcji skąd to wiem,po prostu skądś to wiem.Dodam że ludzie młodzi nadużywający tych napojów, mogą po prostu nie dożyc sześćdziesiątki.To też skądś wiem.I też pewnie tym nikomu nie zaszkodzę.
A jednak uchylę rąbka tego skąd wiem o takich sprawach,to tylko jedno ze źródeł ogólnodostępnych.

Napoje te zostały stworzone, by stymulować mózg osób poddanych dużemu wysiłkowi fizycznemu i wielkim napięciom stresującym, ale nigdy by być konsumowanym jako napój obojętny czy chłodzący. Natomiast jeśli po jego spożyciu nie wykonujesz ćwiczeń fizycznych a funkcja energetyzująca napoju przyspieszyła rytm bicia serca, doprowadzić to może nawet do nagłego zawału.
Z portalu www.matkapolka.

Napoje te powinny być spożywane w określonych sytuacjach,i przez osoby wykonujące duży wysiłek fizyczny ale zawsze pod kontrolą osób odpowiedzialnych za przygotowanie do wykonywania takiego wysiłku.To nie jest napój gaszący pragnienie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na tej stronie matkapolka wklejcie sobie fote tej katarzyny , mamy madzi

----------

